

The Pros and Cons of a Freemium Model for B2B Companies - HarrisonDunn
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/the-pros-and-cons-of-a-freemium-model-for-b2b-companies-2014-10-17?utm_content=bufferfb69c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
ADqurashi
Nice post there, but I would like to ask a question regarding this topic. I
hope anyone of you could enlighten his/her thoughts.

We offer a Free Trial, which is great but only when people actually activate
it! We often find that potential clients (even those who are really interested
and engaged us rather than vice-versa) literally don’t have the time/resources
to devote to an evaluation. I would wager the next comment is “make the trial
simpler”, so that it doesn’t take as long to get a feel for the product, but
unfortunately the nature of our software and its complex application means
that’s not really an option. Can you offer any thoughts? Cheers.

------
Marina34
Very interesting post I must say, but I would think it would be subjective to
how you differentiated your free product vs.your paid product as well as how
you promoted that value to your existing free customers.

I know in the consumer space the churn from free to paid can be around 18
months according to the CEO of Evernote. I would think in the B2B space you
could shorten this given the ability to focus on individual high value
customers.

It seems to me a question of early cash flow vs. early marketing. And
certainly early cash flow can pay for early marketing

------
Amandab1
I hate to be one of those “Great Article! very interesting post” guys but,
man, it is a great and interesting one! I’m one of those who though that your
move of “doubled” your freemium plan was a competitive strategy (and I admired
it that way) but now, after reading the reasons you posted in your article, I
found it brilliant. Highly appreciated,

